# Manuales Honeywell Vista 128/250FBP



## luismigueld88 (Ago 11, 2012)

Saludos a Todos, Les comparto toda la documentación relacionada al panel de instrucción e incendio Vista 128FBP/250FBP de Honeywell, dicho panel de Alarma es muy importante en la industria de la seguridad electrónica, esta siendo aplicado en la seguridad Bancaria y en complejos industriales, tiene capacidad de instalación de asta 128/250 dispositivos, podrían ser 120/242 sensores inalambricos, 128/250 sensores cableados, entre estos Sensores de: Humo, Movimiento, Fotoeléctricos, Temperatura, Ruptura de vidrio, Inundación, Vibración, contactos magnéticos, estaciones manuales para aviso de incendio y cualquier tipo de sensor que trabaje Normalmente Abierto o Cerrado para que nos active una alarma, Dicho panel puede ser monitoreado por linea telefónica terrestre a una estación central de monitoreo y entre otras funciones que tiene muy importantes en la industria de la seguridad.

Documentación:

Manual de usuario
Hoja de datos del panel
Guía de programación
Guía de instalación y configuración.


----------



## vituchomego (Ago 16, 2012)

hola muy buen dia,
grandiosa tu informacion gracias!!!!!
tendras el software COMPASS DOWLOADER?
tambien trabajo con sistemas de supervision contra incedios y me es necesario este programa si lo tienes te pedirira por favor me lo podrias pasar gracias buen dia.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 16, 2012)

*luismigueld88*
muchisimas gracias, muy buen aporte!!!!!
*vituchomego*
aqui compartimos, te dejo el link de la pagina oficial, solo te tienes que registrar
un poco de esfuerzo no mata a nadie
http://www.security.honeywell.com/canada/resources/software/index.html


----------



## vituchomego (Ago 16, 2012)

si e entrado por esta pagina pero no encuentro la forma de poder registrame no hay la opcion si alguien tiene un usuario registrado le agradeceria porfavor me ayude gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 16, 2012)

esa es la forma de registro......un llamado gratuito.


----------



## vituchomego (Ago 17, 2012)

me comunique con honeywell todo un procedimiento para poder entregarme un clave y un usuario, la verdad ya desisti si alguien por ahi porfavor tubiera el software le agradeceria.


----------



## luismigueld88 (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola Saludos a todos, Aun no tengo el Software como propio, tienen que ser integradores de Honeywell para poder descargarlo tengo entendido.


----------



## beto1234 (Abr 7, 2015)

Quisiera saber si este panel tiene la posibilidad de conectarse con audio evacuacion. Y como se coencta.
SALUDOS.


----------



## Albania Reyes (Ago 8, 2019)

luismigueld88 dijo:


> Saludos a Todos, Les comparto toda la documentación relacionada al panel de instrucción e incendio Vista 128FBP/250FBP de Honeywell, dicho panel de Alarma es muy importante en la industria de la seguridad electrónica, esta siendo aplicado en la seguridad Bancaria y en complejos industriales, tiene capacidad de instalación de asta 128/250 dispositivos, podrían ser 120/242 sensores inalambricos, 128/250 sensores cableados, entre estos Sensores de: Humo, Movimiento, Fotoeléctricos, Temperatura, Ruptura de vidrio, Inundación, Vibración, contactos magnéticos, estaciones manuales para aviso de incendio y cualquier tipo de sensor que trabaje Normalmente Abierto o Cerrado para que nos active una alarma, Dicho panel puede ser monitoreado por linea telefónica terrestre a una estación central de monitoreo y entre otras funciones que tiene muy importantes en la industria de la seguridad.
> 
> Documentación:
> 
> ...


 
*Dó*nde puedo encontrar el manual para el panel 250 en español ?


----------

